# Questions. Livejournal had a funny dog survey.



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

deleteddeleted


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ALL ABOUT YOUR PUP


1. full name: Zac Coleman

2. date of birth: 18th September, 2008

3. how many pups were in the litter: 4 i think..

4. a picture of your pup when you got him/her:










5. a picture of your pup now:










6. what color is your pup: Red Sable on papers id say a golden colour now

7. long or short hair: Long

8. favorite toy: ducky and jingle cat balls.

9. picture of your pups parents: Sorry dont have one

10. how old is your pup:6 1/2 months

11. how much does your pup weigh: 4 1/2lbs last time i checked.

12. where was your pup born: ayr scotland uk

13. why did you get your pup: Because I Really wanted a chihuahua

14. where is your pup now: asleep beside me

15. a picture of you and your pup:








zac and me



16. a picture of your pup and someone else:








zac and my gorjuss daughter dionne









zac and my handsome son dane

17. write about the first 24 hours of getting your pup: well, i picked zac up on guy fawks night all the fireworks were going off he was scared i actually sat up all night in awe of this tiny wee guy loved it though 

18. does your pup "go" outside or on paper: outside most of the time but tthe pads there in case he gets caught short 

19. does your pup snore: no

20. does your pup have a blog: yes haha on dogster and bebo!

21. what color is his/her eyes: brown


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ALL ABOUT YOUR PUP


1. full name: Honey Coleman

2. date of birth: 9th October, 2008

3. how many pups were in the litter: 3 i think..

4. a picture of your pup when you got him/her:








honey when i went to pick her up from the breeder


5. a picture of your pup now:











6. what color is your pup: she is a tricolour

7. long or short hair: Long

8. favorite toy: a jingly mouse cat toy

9. picture of your pups parents: Sorry dont have one

10. how old is your pup:nearly 6 months

11. how much does your pup weigh: 4 1/2lbs last time i checked.

12. where was your pup born: kilmarnock scotland uk

13. why did you get your pup: Because I Really wanted a girl chihuahua im addicted

14. where is your pup now: asleep beside me

15. a picture of you and your pup:








Honey and me



16. a picture of your pup and someone else:








Honey and my gorjuss daughter dionne









Honey and my handsome son dane

17. write about the first 24 hours of getting your pup: well, i picked honey up from kilmarnock she was very shy and timid and she sat cuddled into me the whole night it was sooo good i love chi cuddles

18. does your pup "go" outside or on paper: outside most of the time but the pads there in case she gets caught short

19. does your pup snore: no

20. does your pup have a blog: yes haha on dogster and bebo!

21. what color is his/her eyes: brown


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

1. full name: Chanel
2. date of birth: December ? 2007
3. how many pups were in the litter: no idea.
4. a picture of your pup when you got him/her:








with my niece and, at the time, very pregnant roommate the day we brought her home.
5. a picture of your pup now:








6. what color is your pup: black with white markings
7. long or short hair: long
8. favorite toy: all her rope toys
9. picture of your pups parents: she's a shelter rescue
10. how old is your pup: 1 year and 3 months
11. how much does your pup weigh: 5.5lbs last I checked 12. where was your pup born: idk
13. why did you get your pup: I just wanted a tiny dog after I moved out of my parents house.
14. where is your pup now: she just ran upstairs to chew something up, im guessing.
15. a picture of you and your pup:








16. a picture of your pup and someone else:








chanel & josh. I apologize for his gesture. :x
17. write about the first 24 hours of getting your pup: 
my best friend & I went to the shelter to LOOK at dogs and found exactly what I wanted - a female LC chi.
18. does your pup "go" outside or on paper: outside
19. does your pup snore: sometimes
20. does your pup have a blog: no
21. what color are his/her eyes: brown


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

supercute pics!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

1. full name: Boss Hogg

2. date of birth: August 22, 2007 (that's the date I chose..we don't know exact)

3. how many pups were in the litter: I think Dave said there were 3 besides Boss.

4. a picture of your pup when you got him/her:









5. a picture of your pup now:









6. what color is your pup: All white with faint tan spots on his back.

7. long or short hair: Medium lol. His hair is longer than a SC but shorter than an LH.

8. favorite toy: That would have to be a toss up between his stitch doll and the "my first puppy" plush rattle toy that was meant for Owen but he stole lol.

9. picture of your pups parents: I don't have an pictures of his parents . I've tried to track them down, but the business the owned is shut down now and we didn't keep in contact with them obviously.


10. how old is your pup: He is 3yrs old 

11. how much does your pup weigh: Last time he was in for his shots he weighed 5lb.

12. where was your pup born: Pekin, IL.

13. why did you get your pup: Because Lina needed a little brother lol. I had been hounding Dave (my bf) for a male since we got Lina and he saw him and fell in love so boom, he was mine! 

14. where is your pup now: He is sleeping in his crate in the kitchen (it's nap time around here lol)

15. a picture of you and your pup:
*1 of the first pics of us together *










16. a picture of your pup and someone else:
*You can see his face because Boss' big head is in front of it lol. But that's Gaige in that carseat with him lol.*








17. write about the first 24 hours of getting your pup: Well, soon after Dave brought him home to me and I got done gushing over him (lol) I realized he was NOT the 8wks that his "breeder" said he was, I high tailed it to Farm&Fleet to get some puppy formula. I spent the rest of the night just loving on him and letting him get used to us. I spent a lot of time having him interact with Lina so that they wouldn't fight or be jealous of each other. He slept quite a bit though lol. My first NIGHT with him was just..*ugh*..I was up like every 3hrs with him feeding him because I knew he was too young to be completely weened yet and I didn't want him going hypoglycemic on me.  

18. does your pup "go" outside or on paper: Both.

19. does your pup snore: Nope lol.

20. does your pup have a blog: Ah, yes, but I'm horrible about keeping it up to date. It's on dogster.

21. what color is his/her eyes: Wow..uuh..I don't really remember maybe greenish?


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

aww! i love the pictures off boss. he's a cutie


----------

